# • swell.gr • Mini JCW R56 Correction/Crystal Rock Detail •



## Swell.gr

Hello there everybody.

Last two days project, in Swell Detail Store, was one of Greek audiences favourite car.
A MINI, at its fastest version. A John Cooper Works Mini R56.










Owner wanted the best for his special car, so apart from correction process , a special wax was asked also.
My recommendation was Crystal Rock by Swissvax.

Car upon arrival ,and starters with claying and paint readings.


































Car inherited some very nice holograms from a so called smart repair, and a spruce up was needed on the two year old JCW.

Some 50/50's:


























































































Some before and after shots:





















































































































































































































































































































































During the correction, some small but very important tasks were performed on other parts of the car:


























































After completing the correction process, there was time to do all necessary sealing.

Wind shield was sealed with Nanolex Urban Glass Sealant, wheels were sealed with Angelwax Bilberry Wheel Wax and tyres were dressed with Angelwax Elixir. Door shuts were cleaned with Zaino Z-AIO, and sealed with Zaino Clear Seal.
In the end, plenty exterior trim were fed/sealed with Britemax RubberMax.

Finally on JCW's silky paintwork ,Zaino Z_AIO and Zaino Z-5 was applied to make a strong sealing foundation.
Next morning WetGlaze 2.0 was applied, in order to bring out the flakes, and add some more depth to the paintwork.
After all this hard preparation there was time for a very special carnauba wax.










Its name : Crystal Rock. Applied on a very thin and even layer, and wiped down leaving this outcome:




































































































Finally, nothing hides under the sun :






















































































































Thanks for taking the time to read my post.

Cheers 
Mike

:wave:


----------



## Derekh929

Stunning mike and great combo just what we have come to expect different combo each time excellent work


----------



## boomboom

absolutely beautiful.. 
thnx for sharing Mike..


----------



## stefstef

Excellent work Mike
The products you are using are the best
So the result is just perfect


----------



## Miguel Pestana

amazing job, stunning finish


----------



## Jeremiah

Paint looks dripping wet

Excellent work Mike :thumb:


----------



## matzagrin

Love the holos! LOL

Nice work!


----------



## AaronGTi

great work mate :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy

Stunning job Mike! Lovely car, nice to see one with lovely Silver wheels aswell! Most i see in UK are black wheels!


----------



## Mad Ad

Lovely work Mike, great 50/50 shots, really bringing out the true colour


----------



## Swell.gr

Thanks for all the comments mates they are very honouring :thumb:


----------



## tonyy

Fantastic work as always


----------



## markito

Top work mike!
Now the customer must be very happy:thumb:


----------



## GiannisM

Very nice job mike,with a great combo and a top wax!


----------



## Swell.gr

tonyy said:


> Fantastic work as always


Thank you Tony :thumb:



markito said:


> Top work mike!
> Now the customer must be very happy:thumb:


Thanks Markos :thumb:



GiannisM said:


> Very nice job mike,with a great combo and a top wax!


Thanks a lot John :thumb:


----------



## Pavlosgreece

Fantastic work Mike, great 50/50 shots......


----------



## cheffi

quite a lsp mix you did there, had wet glaze any -really- noticeable effect after aio/z5?


----------



## Swell.gr

I find that Wet Glaze adds that little extra over any combination I 've tried on.


----------



## cheffi

nice to hear. shame that it isn't available anywhere atm -.-


----------



## nuberlis

Great results and finish!Well done Mike.:thumb:


----------



## dmpoyz

Fantastic work mike,stunning finish:thumb::thumb::argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Swell.gr

Pavlosgreece said:


> Fantastic work Mike, great 50/50 shots......





cheffi said:


> quite a lsp mix you did there, had wet glaze any -really- noticeable effect after aio/z5?





nuberlis said:


> Great results and finish!Well done Mike.:thumb:





dmpoyz said:


> Fantastic work mike,stunning finish:thumb::thumb::argie::argie::argie::argie:


Thank you all guys :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss

*Excellent job Mike , boy that car really needed some TLC :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## deni2

Top work, really nice result :thumb:. Is the bulb in Your reflector standard or something different?


----------



## Swell.gr

Thanks lads!



deni2 said:


> Top work, really nice result :thumb:. Is the bulb in Your reflector standard or something different?


Thanks buddy. It is Metal Halide.


----------



## Demetrios

Great car, stunning looks after Mike's "therapy" session :thumb:


----------



## K82R

Looks really good, excellent work. 

Makes me miss my JCW


----------



## skorpios

Great correction Mike! :thumb:
JCW looks stunning with the 'Rock' on!


----------



## Swell.gr

Thanks a lot mates


----------



## prokopas

Amazing results Mike. Well Done


----------



## tzotzo

Very nice choice of wax.
Dripping wet finish!
Top Work!


----------



## hibberd

I wish my R53 shone like that...am off to get some more waxes and its going to be a long day trying to get look as sweet as that... Lovely work.


----------

